# Grendel - Ongoing Picture Thread



## Pensfan (Mar 8, 2017)

Well... He is not moved in yet. He was just taken out of the parents' box yesterday and is being hand fed and socialized. Just like Jabberwocky and Bandersnatch (our soon to be coming home budgie) we visit them 3 times a week at the breeder to get to know them and play with them.

Grendel should be home with us in about two months.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Skweee! Take a look at that face! Can't wait to see more pics of that cutie!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Every bird you guys get looks like a doof. 

I love lutinos. They're my favorite mutation


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Such a cutie pie!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Pensfan (Mar 8, 2017)

We visited Grendel yesterday and he has grown SO MUCH in just 4 days. It is going to be a LONG wait for us to bring him home in July. 

Baby Grendel










Starving Chicken Grendel










Grendel meeting Bandersnatch for the first time


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Look at that! His feathers are all in!


----------



## Vesta Turan (May 19, 2016)

I am so excited for you!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

The prickly turtle has turned into a cockatiel! Heeheeee! Thanks for the pix !


----------



## Pensfan (Mar 8, 2017)

CaliTiels said:


> Every bird you guys get looks like a doof.


They really do haha!

The Lutino is my wife's favorite mutation as well. I love the pearls myself. Even though I really want at least one male out of the two, the pearl pattern is so cool on the females.

We visit our babies 2-3 times a week, so we will have new pics of Grendel tomorrow!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Grendel*

That second picture is so cute! Looks like a little bottomless pit! "feed me!!! I am STARVING!!!" (Even though of course he's not!)


----------



## Pensfan (Mar 8, 2017)

haha, he thinks he is starving! 

Unfortunately we are in the middle of a historic flood here in St Louis so we won't be able to see Grendel for another week or so until the waters recede. All of the birds from our breeder/store are moved to higher ground and everyone is safe and dry so that is good for us at least. LOTS of people here in StL are affected by this flood though.


----------



## Pensfan (Mar 8, 2017)

More pictures of Grendel!

We had a large flood here in St Louis and we were not able to see Grendel and Bandersnatch for almost two weeks while flood waters subsided and our breeders were able to bring the birds safely back to the store.

Look how big he is! 










Check out these gorgeous pearls










Look at that huge crest and a Bandersnatch photo bomb!










We think he is just beautiful!










Chillin' in his flat perch before bedtime


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my, he is absolutely gorgeous :excited:


----------



## Teagan (Mar 7, 2017)

oh my goodness he is half crest! I can't wait to get him home


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

The third picture is my fav one. Grendel looks adorable. He seems to be growing so fast, though.


----------



## Pensfan (Mar 8, 2017)

We got to see him again today! My son missed the trip to see him yesterday and he really wanted to hang out with Grendel so we got to play with birds again today. 

We were curious about his size so we weighed him... He is 111g after a full formula feeding! He would probably be around 100g-105g empty. Jabberwocky is two months older and weighs 85g haha


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAA so cute! That chubby baby face.  Looks like a very nice, clean place you're getting him from.


----------



## savtakzop (9 mo ago)

very cute picture, thanks for share.  techzpod mobdro download


----------

